# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  دانلود کنید :::: سورس یه برنامه تحت وب توپ واسه آموزشگاه ها

## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام دوستان
امروز میخوام برنامه ای رو که تقریباً دوماه روش کار کردم (البته پارسال) رو بذارم برای دوستانی که تازه شروع میکنن. این اولین برنامه جدی من بود که با ASP.NET نوشتم و صد در صد خالی از اشکال نیست ، از اونجایی که برای فروش نوشته بودمش به جزئیات توجه زیادی کردم ، امکاناتش ایناست (امکاناتی رو که برای بازاریابیش نوشتم رو کپی پیست میکنم  :خجالت:  تا دوباره کاری نشه :لبخند گشاده!: ) :



امکان تعریف کاربران با نقش های متفاوت ( مدیر ، کارمند ، مدرس ، دانشجو ، کاربر سایت )

محیطی اختصاصی با سطوح دسترسی مشخص برای کاربران با نقش های مختلف.

دارای انجمن بحث و گفتگو پیشرفته YAF با امکان مدیریت تالارهای گفتگو توسط مدیر (ایجاد و ویرایش تالارها با موضوع دلخواه).

شناسایی کاربر و واکشی اطلاعات کامل پرسنلی با ورود به سایت.

امکان تعریف و مدیریت کامل دوره های تدریسی در آموزشگاه ( ایجاد ، ویرایش ، حذف ).

امکان برگزاری آزمون آنلاین و مدیریت کامل تمام آزمون ها.

طراحی آزمون آنلاین با تمام جزئیات (سوالات ، جوابها ، نمرات تک تک سوالات ، نمره منفی هر سوال ، سطح دسترسی به آزمون و ...).

تصحیح خودکار آزمون های آنلاین تستی بعد از شرکت دانشجو از طریق اینترنت و نمایش نتیجه آزمون برای داوطلب شرکت کننده.

امکان ثبت نام اینترنتی دانشجویان عضو سایت در دوره های تعریف شده.

امکان تشکیل کلاس ها با تمام جزئیات : دوره تدریسی ، مدرس ، دانشجویان (به صورت انتخابی). 

امکان تعیین برنامه کلاسی برای هر کلاس و دسترسی محدود دانشجویان و مدرسین به برنامه کلاسی مخصوص خود با ورود به سایت.

امکان حضور و غیاب برای تک تک جلسات هر کلاس برای مدرسین و دانشجویان.

امکان لیست گیری از کاربران ، دانشجویان ، مدرسین ، کارمندان ، کلاس ها ، دوره ها ، دانشجویان یک کلاس خاص و ...

امکان مدیریت کامل اخبار (ایجاد ، ویرایش ، حذف ، فعال / غیرفعال) ، مشاهده آمار بازدید های هر خبر و ....

مدیریت کامل آزمون های کلاسی برای هر کلاس (تعریف ، تعیین نتایج ، ویرایش ، حذف و ...)

امکان دسترسی هر دانشجو به نتایج آزمون های مربوطه از طریق اینترنت.

امکان ارسال پیام خصوصی به دانشجویان ، کارمندان ، مدرسان و کاربران بصورت تکی و یا بصورت دسته جمعی برای دانشجویان یک کلاس خاص ، کاربران دارای یک نقش خاص و ....

صندوق ورودی و خروجی پیام و امکان مدیریت کامل پیام های ارسالی و دریافتی و ....

امکان ارسال نامه به مسئولان از طرف کاربران عضو سایت.

امکان ویرایش پروفایل ، مشاهده پروفایل مدرسان ، وضعیت ثبت نام ها و بسیاری از جزئیات دیگر.

خیلی خوشحال میشم اساتید اشکالاشو برام بگن تا دیگه تکرار نشه  :خجالت: 

لینک دانلود : حجمش 9 مگابایته.

*لینک جدید دانلـود از FryHost*

ویرایش : راستی یادم رفت که بگم از اینا استفاده شده : ASP.NET , CSharp , SQL Server, Ajax
و یوزرهایی که پیش فرض ایجاد کردم : 
manager - admin - teacher - student - user و پسوورد همشون : 12345.
 
چند تا تصویر هم از برنامه ضمیمه کردم.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> امکان تعیین برنامه کلاسی برای هر کلاس و دسترسی محدود دانشجویان و مدرسین به برنامه کلاسی مخصوص خود با ورود به سایت.


یه سوال: برنامه هفتگی کلاسی توسط برنامه تولید می شه؟

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> یه سوال: برنامه هفتگی کلاسی توسط برنامه تولید می شه؟


توسط برنامه؟؟
برنامه هرکلاس یه بار توسط کاربران "کارمند" یا "مدیر" وارد میشه ، بعدش کاربران "مدرس" یا "دانشجو" که وارد سایت میشن با توجه عضویتشون در کلاسها ، برنامه به طور *خودکار*  برنامه کلاس های مربوط به اونارو بهشون نشون میده .



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## abi_sarab

آقا جان گویا سایتی که توش آپلود کردی فیلتر شده.
فی الواقع اگر جای دیگه آپلود شه و دوستان بتونن دانلود کنن بهتره.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

نه عزیزم فیلتر نشده و مشکلی هم نیست. تست کردم.
*فی الواقع* اگه دوباره سعی کنین بد نیست.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## mmnoody2006

فیلتر نشده !!!
واقعا عالیه دو تا مسئله ی بزرگ منو حل کرد 
خدا خیرت بده  :قلب:

----------


## iman_ad

سورس قوی نداره ولی برای آموزش مبتدی خوبه ممنون از شما

----------


## KavoshGar_ir

سلام
کارت خوبه ولی هم اشکالات سایتنکسی زیادی داره و هم اشکالات منطقی زیادی ....

من یه گشتی توی صفحات و یوزرها زدم به بعضی از اشکالات اشاره میکنم ... ( بیان این اشکالات از انگیزه ات نباید کم کنه کارت درسته مخصوصا در زمینه گرافیک و آجاکس عالی کار کردی ولی بیشتر روی گرافیک متمرکز شدی که جالب نیست )



کاربر جدید
Invalid column name 'tahsilat'. 



تالار گفتگو
The resource cannot be found. 
HTTP 404



ارسال پیام خصوصی  توسط ادمین
Object reference not set to an instance of an object. 


ارسال پیام شخصی توسط یوزر:
چرا باید یوزر نقش کاربری که میخواد بهش پیام بده را مشخص کنه؟
چرا نقش ها اتوماتیک به محض زدن نام کاربری نمایش داده نمیشه؟


تاریخ تولد student
13880520



پروفایل کاربر ویرایش اطلاعات نداره؟



جزئیات مشخصات کارمند آموزشگاه
اجازه آپلود هر فایلی داده شده ....


لیست مدرسان آموزشگاه
چرا از تمپلیت استفاده نکردی؟ نمایش لیست به این شکل جالب نیست ....


زمان ورود کاربر پنل ورود به سایت چرا هنوز نمایش داده میشه؟


تیم مدیریت سایت کجا مدیریت میشند؟

موفق باشی.

----------


## yakooza2009

آقا من تازه میخوام دانلود کنم
ولی این امکاناتی که شما گفتی واقعا عالیه
خدا خیرت بده

----------


## sam166

دمت گرم
در مورد دیتا بیسش توضیح بده
دیتا بیس مدیر دانشجو و...
نحوه ارتباط و اضافه و حذف مدیر و دانشجو چه طوریه

----------


## sam166

در مورد دیتا بیس کاربر و مدیرو ... بیشتر توضیح بده 
چه جوری گزارش میگیری و چه طور توی دیتا بیس مدیر و غیره را اضافه میکنی

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام
> کارت خوبه ولی هم اشکالات سایتنکسی زیادی داره و هم اشکالات منطقی زیادی ....
> 
> من یه گشتی توی صفحات و یوزرها زدم به بعضی از اشکالات اشاره میکنم ... ( بیان این اشکالات از انگیزه ات نباید کم کنه کارت درسته مخصوصا در زمینه گرافیک و آجاکس عالی کار کردی ولی بیشتر روی گرافیک متمرکز شدی که جالب نیست )
> 
> 
> 
> کاربر جدید
> Invalid column name 'tahsilat'. 
> ...


سلام به همگی 
خیلی ممنون از اینکه این ایرادارو گوشزد کردی در مورد ایراد ایجاد کاربر جدید تست کردم شما درست میگی فقط برای کاربر با نقش "کاربر سایت" اشتباهاً فیلد تحصیلات که نباید باشه هست  :خجالت: 

تالار گفتگو : بازم معذرت  :خجالت:  چون تالار رو وقتی سایت رو آپلود کردم بهش اضافه کردم چون باید رو هاست یک Virtual Directory میساختم و ...

ارسال پیام شخصی توسط یوزر:
این کارو برای راحتی یوزر ارسال کننده انجام دادم که بتونه از بین یه لیست از یه نقش خاص یه نفرو انتخاب کنه.

تیم مدیریت سایت : میخواستم به هر آموزشگاهی که بفروشم خودم یه یوزر manager براشون بسازم و اون مدیر بتونه بقیه کاربرا رو مدیریت کنه.

بقیه نکاتی هم که فرمودی کاملاً درست میفرمایین ولی این جزییات همیشه پیش میاد و بیشتر اشکالات بعد از فروش و استفاده برطرف میشن.(مثلاً یه جایی یادم رفته  :خجالت:  که وقتی یوزر فایلی رو آپلود میکنه فایل قبلی رو پاک کنم که این خودش اشکال بزرگیه)

بازم ممنون از نظرت.





> آقا من تازه میخوام دانلود کنم
> ولی این امکاناتی که شما گفتی واقعا عالیه
> خدا خیرت بده


همه این امکاناتو داره و درست هم کار میکنه امیدوارم مفید باشه برات.




> دمت گرم
> در مورد دیتا بیسش توضیح بده
> دیتا بیس مدیر دانشجو و...
> نحوه ارتباط و اضافه و حذف مدیر و دانشجو چه طوریه


اول اینکه من جدول های دیتابیسم رو به دیتابیس ASPNetDB اضافه کردم تا فقط یه دیتابیس داشته باشم.
بعدش برای هر نقشی یه تیبل درست کردم مشخصات هر کاربر رو نگه میداره به اضافه نام کاربری تا وقتی کاربر وارد شده از روی او نام کاربری به اطلاعات کاربر بشه دسترسی داشت.
بقیشم خودت یه نگاه بنداز اسم جدول ها گویاست ولی بازم اگه جایی مشکلی بود پست بذار.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## Mahdi-563

عالیه دست درد كنه

به اميد انيكه دنياي سورس باز net هم مثه php بشه

تازه دانلودش كردم (اما مشكلاتشو اگه چيزي ديدم) مي فرستم برات

----------


## mmnoody2006

داداش خیلی جاها این پیغام رو میده
Object reference not set to an instance of an object
ولی در مورد آجاکس واقعا بهترین کلاس آموزشی می تونه باشه برای مبتدی ها
گرافیکم خوبه تقریبا
کد مربوط به دیتابیس بی نظم (این پروژه اگه سه لایه کار می شده عالی بود)
validationgroup رعایت نشده 
اگه از دو تا دیتابیس جدا استفاده کنی بهتره ( membership and data)
در مورد طراحی طاهری چند مشکل کوچولو داره 

در کل خیلی حال دادی

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

شما هم با نظراتون خیلی لطف میکنین (حال میدین)  :خجالت: 
گفتم اولین پروژم بود ایشالا پروژه های بعدیم رو هم به مرور اینجا میذارم که این اشکالا رو ندارن.
چون من خودم هرچی یاد گرفتم از همین بچه های سایت بوده.
ایشالا پروژه بعدی که میذارم یه پروژه تلفن گویای توپه چون هرچی تو این سایت در این مورد بحث شده ناقص به پایان رسیده.
دلیل بعدی این اشکالات کوچولو  اینه که خیلی با عجله نوشتم و میخواستم همه امکاناتو هم داشته باشه، خودم عمده ترین مشکلاتشو اینا میدونم :

عدم استفاده از Stored procedure ها.

عدم استفاده خوب از مفاهیم شی گرایی (کلاسها) که من توصیه میکنم دوستان برای هر چیزی تو برنامه شون یه شی درست کنن (مثلا شی ای بنام برنامه کلاس ، کلاس ، دانشجو ، آزمون و ...)

عدم استفاده از یه مدل مشخص مثل معماری چند لایه

عدم نمایش صحیح در تمام مرورگر های معروف (Google Chrome , Opera , Safari) فقط در IE درسته (و در FF هم اشکال align داره)

عدم پیش بینی برای افزایش پوسته های جدید به سایت.
ولی Ajaxشو راست میگین حال دادم :چشمک: (شوخی)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## sam166

سلام و خسته نباشید
من دانلودش کردم و واقعا عالی هست 
خیلی ه به دردم خورده
حالا من یک صفحه بش اضافه کردم و میخوام محتوای چند تکست باکس رو بریزه داخله دیتا بیسم
ولی از این cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();  ارور میگیره
میشه بگی این چه کار میکنه

----------


## sam166

البته اینو بگم که یک دفعه محتوای تکست باک را ریخت ولی دیگه هر کاریش کردم نریخت

اگه در مورد این موضوع که چه جوری محتوا تکست باکس ها را به دیتا بیس انتقال میدی بیشتر توضیح بدی ممنونت می شم
مخصوصا راجه به این یک تیکه 
string conString = RamanConnectionString.MyConnectionString();
                con = new SqlConnection(conString);
                SqlCommand cmd =con.CreateCommand();
                con.Open();
                tr = con.BeginTransaction();
                cmd.Transaction = tr;
                ////////////////////////
                string currentUser = HttpContext.Current.User.Identity.Name;
                string userName = tbUserName.Text;
                string userPass = tbUserPass1.Text;
                string EmailAddress = tbEmailAddress.Text;
                string rolename = sendFrom;
                string fullname = tbFullname.Text;
                string gender = (rbMale.Checked ? "مرد" : (rbFemale.Checked ? "زن" : ""));
                string tahsilat = (cmbTahsilat.SelectedIndex > 0 ? cmbTahsilat.SelectedItem.ToString() : "");
                MembershipCreateStatus mcs = new MembershipCreateStatus();
                newUser = Membership.CreateUser(userName, userPass, EmailAddress, "noquestion", "noanswer", true, out mcs);
                if (newUser == null)
                {
                    lblErrorList.Text = C_myClass.GetErrorMessageCreateUser(mcs);
                }
                else
                {
                    Roles.AddUserToRole(newUser.UserName, "admin");
                    cmd.CommandText = t_AdminsInsertCommand(fullname, gender, tahsilat, userName, currentUser, "", "");
                    cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                    tr.Commit();
                    SuccessfullCreatedMessage();

----------


## hamed_kaveyani

کار بسیار جالبی کردی. دمت گرم. تازه دانلودش کردم ولی از نوشته های دوستان میشه فهمید ایراد خاصی نداره باید سورس خوبی باشه.
این هم به افتخار شما  :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :لبخند:

----------


## yardel

آقا تشکر می کنم از کار قشنگت.

من این مشکلو دارم. کمکم کن

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من دانلودش کردم و واقعا عالی هست 
> خیلی ه به دردم خورده
> حالا من یک صفحه بش اضافه کردم و میخوام محتوای چند تکست باکس رو بریزه  داخله دیتا بیسم
> ولی از این cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();  ارور میگیره
> میشه بگی این چه کار میکنه


میبخشی دقیقاً متوجه نشدم چیه مشکلت  :متفکر: 




> البته اینو بگم که یک دفعه محتوای تکست باک را ریخت ولی دیگه هر کاریش کردم نریخت
> 
> اگه در مورد این موضوع که چه جوری محتوا تکست باکس ها را به دیتا بیس انتقال میدی بیشتر توضیح بدی ممنونت می شم
> مخصوصا راجه به این یک تیکه 
> string conString = RamanConnectionString.MyConnectionString();
>                 con = new SqlConnection(conString);
>                 SqlCommand cmd =con.CreateCommand();
>                 con.Open();
>                 tr = con.BeginTransaction();
> ...


دوست من این کدی که گذاشتی مربوط میشه به قسمت تعریف یوزر :
خط اول ConnectionString رو از web.confing میخونه ، بعدش کانکشن رو ایجاد میکنه ، اینجا از یک شی SqlTransaction استفاده کردم چونکه همزمان توی چند تا تیبل ذخیره میشه اگه خطایی رخ داد بتونم عملیات رو RollBack کنم اگه دقت کنی توی بلاک catch نوشته شده tr.Rollback().
توی خط های بعدی مشخصات وارد شده رو از توی کنترل های صفحه میخونه.
*نکته* : قبل از اینکه مشخصات رو توی جدول خودم اینسرت کنم اول یه یوزر جدید که توی بانک خود ASPNet ذخیره میشه ایجاد میکنه بعدش اگه یوزر با موفقیت ایجاد شده باشه (مخالف null) اونوقت اون یوزر رو به نقشی که میخوایم نسبت میدیم و مشخصات دیگه رو توی جدول خودمون اینسرت میکنیم ، این کارو همون متد t_AdminsInsertCommand انجام میده. هرچی هست توی همین متد هست (همون دستور SQL هست)




> آقا تشکر می کنم از کار قشنگت.
> 
> من این مشکلو دارم. کمکم کن


دوست گل من اگه بگی توی کدوم صفحه است شاید بتونم کمکت کنم. من از VS2008 استفاده میکنم  ببین توی toolboxت میتونی کنترل UpdatePanel رو ببینی

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## sam166

آقا من یک صفحه با چند تا تکست باکس تو پروژه شما اضافه کردم 
میتونی بگی چه جوری و با کدام دستورات این تکست باکسها رو به جدولم اضافه کنم(نحوه ارتباط  و بقیه کارها)
خیلی حیاتی هست

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> آقا من یک صفحه با چند تا تکست باکس تو پروژه شما اضافه کردم 
> میتونی بگی چه جوری و با کدام دستورات این تکست باکسها رو به جدولم اضافه کنم(نحوه ارتباط  و بقیه کارها)
> خیلی حیاتی هست


کاری نداره ، اول یه کانکشن ایجاد میکنی ، کانکشن استرینگ توی فایل web.config قرار داره ، بعد یه Command ایجاد میکنی و دستور SQLت رو بهش میدی و تموم.

try
{
    string conString = ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrings["ASPNETDB_ConnectionString"].ConnectionString;
    SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(conString);
    SqlCommand cmd = con.CreateCommand();
    try
    {
        con.Open();
        cmd.CommandText = "INSERT INTO TableName (Field1, Field2, Field3) VALUES (@Value1, @Value2, @Value3)";
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value1", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = TextBox1.Text;
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value2", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = TextBox2.Text;
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value3", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = TextBox3.Text;
        cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
    }
    catch
    {
    }
    finally
    {
        con.Close();
    }
}
catch
{
}

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## yardel

> دوست گل من اگه بگی توی کدوم صفحه است شاید بتونم کمکت کنم. من از VS2008 استفاده میکنم ببین توی toolboxت میتونی کنترل UpdatePanel رو ببینی


دوست خوبم ،من توی تمام صفحات که از کنترلهای Ajax استفاده کرده اید این مشکلو دارم.این یک نمونه error بود

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> دوست خوبم ،من توی تمام صفحات که از کنترلهای Ajax استفاده کرده اید این مشکلو دارم.این یک نمونه error بود


از Visual Studio 2005 استفاده میکنی؟
فکر کنم باید آژاکس رو نصبش کنی.
فایل نصبش رو برات آپ کردم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/24222800...t_ajax_10.html
امیدوارم حل بشه.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## sam166

> کاری نداره ، اول یه کانکشن ایجاد میکنی ، کانکشن استرینگ توی فایل web.config قرار داره ، بعد یه Command ایجاد میکنی و دستور SQLت رو بهش میدی و تموم.
> 
> try
> {
>     string conString = ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrings["ASPNETDB_ConnectionString"].ConnectionString;
>     SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(conString);
>     SqlCommand cmd = con.CreateCommand();
>     try
>     {
> ...


این کاری که شما گفتید من انجام دادم 
هیچ اروری نمیده ولی هیچی داخل جدول نمیره

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> این کاری که شما گفتید من انجام دادم 
> هیچ اروری نمیده ولی هیچی داخل جدول نمیره


یا باید ارور بده یا ذخیره بشه. 
ارور میده دوست من ولی چون توی بلاک try/catch قرار داره متوجه نمیشی ، میتونی اروری رو که میده اینجوری پیدا کنی :

اول یه لیبل برای نمایش خطا روی صفحت قرار بده و آی دیشو بذار label_Message، بعد کد بالا رو اینجوری تغییر بده :


try
{
    string conString = ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrings["ASPNETDB_ConnectionString"].ConnectionString;
    SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(conString);
    SqlCommand cmd = con.CreateCommand();
    try
    {
        con.Open();
        cmd.CommandText = "INSERT INTO TableName (Field1, Field2, Field3) VALUES (@Value1, @Value2, @Value3)";
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value1", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = "";//TextBox1.Text;
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value2", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = "";// TextBox2.Text;
        cmd.Parameters.Add("@Value3", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = "";// TextBox3.Text;
        cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
    }
    catch(Exception ex)
    {
        label_Message.Text = ex.Message;
    }
    finally
    {
        con.Close();
    }
}
catch(Exception exc)
{
    label_Message.Text = exc.Message;
}



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sam166

Cannot insert the value NULL into column 'userid', table 'D:\WEB_INSTITUTE\APP_DATA\ASPNETDB.MDF.dbo.s_user  '; column does not allow nulls. INSERT fails. The statement has been terminated.

	این ارور را میده

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> Cannot insert the value NULL into column 'userid', table 'D:\WEB_INSTITUTE\APP_DATA\ASPNETDB.MDF.dbo.s_user  '; column does not allow nulls. INSERT fails. The statement has been terminated.
> 
>     این ارور را میده


خب این ارور میگه که شما داری مقدار Null رو داخل جدولی و فیلدی که مقدار Null رو اجازه نمیده اینسرت میکنی.
یا فیلدت رو توی دیتابیس تغییر بده تا مقدار نول رو بپذیره و یا اینکه مقداری که از طریق پارامتر ها بهش ارسال میکنی Null نباید نباشه.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sam166

آقا دستت درد نکنه
من در داخل جدولم یک user id داشتم که یک مقدار توش دادم و در ست شد
حالا به نظر شما من میخوام این user id خودش اتوماتیک 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 و... 
در اصل شماره ردیف هست 
چی کار باید بکنم که خودش اتوماتیک 1 2 3 و... را بنویسد

----------


## naser2009

> آقا دستت درد نکنه
> من در داخل جدولم یک user id داشتم که یک مقدار توش دادم و در ست شد
> حالا به نظر شما من میخوام این user id خودش اتوماتیک 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 و... 
> در اصل شماره ردیف هست 
> چی کار باید بکنم که خودش اتوماتیک 1 2 3 و... را بنویسد


میتونی از Auto increment استفاده کنی دیگه دوسته من :متعجب:

----------


## sam166

> میتونی از Auto increment استفاده کنی دیگه دوسته من


خوب چه طوری ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> خوب چه طوری ؟؟؟


ببین دوست من این جور مسائلو میتونی با *جستجو* جوابشو پیدا کنی.
برای این کار باید نوع فیلت رو int بذاری و بعد در تب Column Properties مقدار IsIdentity رو Yes کن. تصویر رو برات گذاشتم نگاه کن.
ولی بازم بگم برای کار ما *جستجو* امری حیاتیه.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sam166

خداوکیلی من هر چقدر دکمه تشکر را بزنم باز کم زدم
دم همتون گرم

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

توجه برای دوستانی که برنامه نویسی win هم کار می کنن :
*سورس کامل یه برنامه کامل با 40 فرم و 13 گزارش کریستال.
دانلود کنید : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=210662
*


-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## Marjan_Bala

سلام محمد آقا
ممنون از اینکه پروژتونو در اختیار عموم قرار دادین ، ببخشید پسورد کاربرا کجا ذخیره میشه؟!
بعدم اینکه انجمن بحث و گفتگوشو باز نمیکنه چرا؟وقتی رو تالار گفتگو کلیک میکنم میگه اصلا همچین آدرسی وجود نداره:
http://localhost:50023/web_Institute/forum/default.aspx
ببخشید شما که زحمت کشیدین پروژرو رو سایت گذاشتین  امکانش هست document پروژرم بذارین رو سایت؟
از روی document خیلی چیزاشو میشه فهمید
با تشکر

----------


## mmnoody2006

خب یک فیلد ایجاد کن نوعش رو int بزار  حالا راست کلیک و اولین گزینه رو انتخاب کن ( primary key ) خب حالا در پایین ( وقتی این فیلد در حالت انتخابه ) باید مشخصات این فیلد رو ببینی برو و identity spedcification رو بار كن و is identity رو true كن

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام محمد آقا
> ممنون از اینکه پروژتونو در اختیار عموم قرار دادین ، ببخشید پسورد کاربرا کجا ذخیره میشه؟!
> بعدم اینکه انجمن بحث و گفتگوشو باز نمیکنه چرا؟وقتی رو تالار گفتگو کلیک میکنم میگه اصلا همچین آدرسی وجود نداره:
> http://localhost:50023/web_Institute/forum/default.aspx
> ببخشید شما که زحمت کشیدین پروژرو رو سایت گذاشتین  امکانش هست document پروژرم بذارین رو سایت؟
> از روی document خیلی چیزاشو میشه فهمید
> با تشکر




-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

سلام
پسوورد کاربرا در جدول aspnet_Membership ذخیره میشه.
در مورد انجمن قبلاً گفتم ، انجمن رو زمان آپلود سایت بهش اضافه کردم چون باید یه Virtual directory بسازی و فایل های انجمن رو توش کپی کنی و ...
اگه به انجمن نیاز داری بگو تا اونم جداگانه براتون بذارم ، کارای لازم برای فارسی کردن و فونت و ... رو هم انجام دادم. انجمنش YAF هست که میتونیین از سایت خودش هم دانلود کنین.
document هم چشم ، فقط توی این document چیا مینویسن؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> سلام
> پسوورد کاربرا در جدول aspnet_Membership ذخیره میشه.
> در مورد انجمن قبلاً گفتم ، انجمن رو زمان آپلود سایت بهش اضافه کردم چون باید یه Virtual directory بسازی و فایل های انجمن رو توش کپی کنی و ...
> اگه به انجمن نیاز داری بگو تا اونم جداگانه براتون بذارم ، کارای لازم برای فارسی کردن و فونت و ... رو هم انجام دادم. انجمنش YAF هست که میتونیین از سایت خودش هم دانلود کنین.
> document هم چشم ، فقط توی این document چیا مینویسن؟


سلام دوست عزیز
نیکی و پرسش؟!
اگه انجمنشو هم بذاری با مستنداتش دیگه واقعا کار قشنگتو تکمیل کردی.
ظاهر سایتت خیلی خوشکله ، موقع ثبت نام تو سایت هم بخش بررسی نام کاربریش خیلی باحال بود ، هنوز وقت نکردم کداشو نگاه کنم.
اگه مستندات نداره زیاد خودتو اذیت نکن!
موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام دوست عزیز
> نیکی و پرسش؟!
> اگه انجمنشو هم بذاری با مستنداتش دیگه واقعا کار قشنگتو تکمیل کردی.
> ظاهر سایتت خیلی خوشکله ، موقع ثبت نام تو سایت هم بخش بررسی نام کاربریش خیلی باحال بود ، هنوز وقت نکردم کداشو نگاه کنم.
> اگه مستندات نداره زیاد خودتو اذیت نکن!
> موفق باشی


کسی کلاس مستند سازی میشناسه؟  :چشمک:  این از فروم : دانلود کنین :

http://www.4shared.com/file/24441728.../YAFForum.html

تنظیمات لازم رو انجام دادم فقط برای یه Theme برای بقیه تم ها خودتون میتونین این کارو بکنین.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## Marjan_Bala

:متفکر: 


> کسی کلاس مستند سازی میشناسه؟  این از فروم : دانلود کنین :
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24441728.../YAFForum.html
> 
> تنظیمات لازم رو انجام دادم فقط برای یه Theme برای بقیه تم ها خودتون میتونین این کارو بکنین.


سلام
من انجمنو دانلود کردم ، حالا چجوری باید ازش استفاده کنم؟!
انجمن خودش یه پروژه جدا حساب میشه دیگه ، چجوری باید بگیم وقتی طرف رو تالار گفتگو کلیک کرد تنظیمات web.config و پایگاه داده مربوط به اونو لود کنه؟!

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام
> من انجمنو دانلود کردم ، حالا چجوری باید ازش استفاده کنم؟!
> انجمن خودش یه پروژه جدا حساب میشه دیگه ، چجوری باید بگیم وقتی طرف رو تالار گفتگو کلیک کرد تنظیمات web.config و پایگاه داده مربوط به اونو لود کنه؟!


همونطوری که میبینی من حتی اونو به پروژم اضافه هم نکردم  :لبخند گشاده!:   :متعجب: 
چون لازم نیست هیچکاری بکنی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
وقتی خواستی سایتت رو آپلود کنی اونوقت باید یک Virtual Directory روی هاستت بسازی.
بعدش پروژه فرومت رو پابلیش میکنی و تمام فایل هارو توی اون Virtual Directory کپی میکنی. تنها کاری که باید قبل از پابلیش کردن انجام بدی اینه که کانکشن استرینگ ها رو توی فایل های web.config و yafnet.config تنظیم کنی. و دیتابیسشم که باید رو هاستت آپلود کنی. همین



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## Marjan_Bala

محمد آقا ممنون از پاسخاتون
فقط یه چیز دیگه ، گفتی این سایتو برا فروش نوشتی ؛ در حال حاضر این سایت تو اینترنت هست؟
اگه آره آدرسش چیه؟

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> محمد آقا ممنون از پاسخاتون
> فقط یه چیز دیگه ، گفتی این سایتو برا فروش نوشتی ؛ در حال حاضر این سایت تو اینترنت هست؟
> اگه آره آدرسش چیه؟


میتونی نمونه آپلود شده اش رو با انجمن در این آدرس ببینی :
http://www.ramanweb.com/
ولی فعلاً نه ، چون به دلایلی پسوورد دیتابیس هاستمو تغییر دادم ، :لبخند گشاده!:  بعداً اگه عمری باشه درستش میکنم




> چند فروختی ؟!


 :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!: 
من این سایت رو در قسمت ارزیابی مطرحش کردم دوستان تا دو میلیون هم قیمت دادن. آدرس :
http://barnamenevis.org/forum/showthread.php?t=189539
از دوستان هرکی خواست میتونه با کمی تغییرات واسه خودش بفروشه ، مانعی نیس مخصوصاً اگه مثل من دانشجو باشه
 :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!: 



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## razavi_university

سایتتون رو دیدم، جالب بود و معلومه که خیلی روش کار کردین و بسیار خوبه که اون رو به صورت OpenSource گذاشتید، فقط چندتا نکته رو لازم دیدم بگم

Validation که روی textbox ها گذاشتین رو اصلاح کنید(مثلا وقتی داخل یک فرم هستیم و میخواهیم با استفاده از منو به صفحه دیگری برویم چون textbox ها خالی اجازه نمیدهد)صفحه اول در هنگامی که کاربری وارد نشده image و مشخصات کاربر ناشناس را نشان میدهد(بهتره تا کسی وارد نشده نمایش داده نشه)
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سایتتون رو دیدم، جالب بود و معلومه که خیلی روش کار کردین و بسیار خوبه که اون رو به صورت OpenSource گذاشتید، فقط چندتا نکته رو لازم دیدم بگم
> 
> Validation که روی textbox ها گذاشتین رو اصلاح کنید(مثلا وقتی داخل یک فرم هستیم و میخواهیم با استفاده از منو به صفحه دیگری برویم چون textbox ها خالی اجازه نمیدهد)صفحه اول در هنگامی که کاربری وارد نشده image و مشخصات کاربر ناشناس را نشان میدهد(بهتره تا کسی وارد نشده نمایش داده نشه)
> موفق باشید


فرمایش شما کاملا درسته. برای اون دسته از دوستانی که میخوان این ایرادارو خودشون رفع کنن :

1. برای کنترل هایی که از Validation استفاده میکنن ، پروپرتی ValidationGroup رو براشون ست کنین.
2. توی صفحه اول میتونین از یه LoginView استفاده کنین و اون قسمت رو  داخل تگ های LoggedInTemplate قرار بدین.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sam166

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید
من پروژه شما را دانلود کردم و خیلی تغیرات توش دادم
حالا که دوباره میخوام تغییر بدمش 
زمانی که اجرا میشه در صفحه مرورگر با کادر زرد رنگ مینویسه
         This application is currently offline.  To enable the application, remove the         app_offline.htm file from the application root directory.     
به نظر شما مشکل از کجاست؟؟؟؟

----------


## sam166

البته این کاری را هم که این ارور گفته انجام دادم ولی یه ارور دیگه میده
*Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.*

              * An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)* 

                             Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

              Exception Details: System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)

             Source Error: 

                                                                        An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.                                                               
             Stack Trace: 

                                                                       [SqlException (0x80131904): An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)]
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionPool.GetConne  ction(DbConnection owningObject) +435
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.GetCo  nnection(DbConnection owningConnection) +82
   System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionClosed.OpenCo  nnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory) +105
   System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnection.Open() +111
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.FillInternal(Data  Set dataset, DataTable[] datatables, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +121
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, Int32 startRecord, Int32 maxRecords, String srcTable, IDbCommand command, CommandBehavior behavior) +137
   System.Data.Common.DbDataAdapter.Fill(DataSet dataSet, String srcTable) +83
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.SqlDataSourceView.Execut  eSelect(DataSourceSelectArguments arguments) +2871
   System.Web.UI.DataSourceView.Select(DataSourceSele  ctArguments arguments, DataSourceViewSelectCallback callback) +84
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataBoundControl.Perform  Select() +166
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Dat  aBind() +99
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.DataBind() +24
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.BaseDataBoundControl.Ens  ureDataBound() +91
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompositeDataBoundContro  l.CreateChildControls() +101
   System.Web.UI.Control.EnsureChildControls() +134
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +109
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +259
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +259
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +259
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +259
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +259
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +4483

----------


## ali_mnkt

با سلام

من هم برنامه شما رو گرفتم و ازش استفاده کردم (دستت درد نکنه ).    

در آدرس http://www.ramanweb.com  که در یکی از پاسخ هات گذاشتی از یک کامپوننت برای

کشویی کردن قسمت های سایت استفاده کردی اگه ممکنه می شه بگی چیه و چطور استفاده

می شه یا اگه موردی نداره می تونی سورس اون سایت رو بذاری تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن(اگه 

موردی نداره ) ؟

----------


## ztx4

سلام دوست عزیز
مرسی از این پروژه ی عالی و آفرین به شما که از اوپن سورس استفاده می کنید.

من در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی وب یک کاربر تازه کارم و به راهنمایی زیادی احتیاج دارم.
من وب سایت و انجمنی که لطف کردید و قرار دادید رو دانلود کردم.

وب سایت نه اما انجمن رو تونستم با ویزوال استدیو باز و کامپایل کنم.
وب سایت شما فایل solution نداشت.من باید چی کار کنم؟
لطفا در مورد وب سایتی که خودت طراحی کردی راهنمایی کن.من که گیج گیج شدم.
ممنون از لطفتون.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> سلام دوست عزیز
> مرسی از این پروژه ی عالی و آفرین به شما که از اوپن سورس استفاده می کنید.
> 
> من در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی وب یک کاربر تازه کارم و به راهنمایی زیادی احتیاج دارم.
> من وب سایت و انجمنی که لطف کردید و قرار دادید رو دانلود کردم.
> 
> وب سایت نه اما انجمن رو تونستم با ویزوال استدیو باز و کامپایل کنم.
> وب سایت شما فایل solution نداشت.من باید چی کار کنم؟
> لطفا در مورد وب سایتی که خودت طراحی کردی راهنمایی کن.من که گیج گیج شدم.
> ممنون از لطفتون.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> با سلام
> 
> من هم برنامه شما رو گرفتم و ازش استفاده کردم (دستت درد نکنه ).    
> 
> در آدرس http://www.ramanweb.com  که در یکی از پاسخ هات گذاشتی از یک کامپوننت برای
> 
> کشویی کردن قسمت های سایت استفاده کردی اگه ممکنه می شه بگی چیه و چطور استفاده
> 
> می شه یا اگه موردی نداره می تونی سورس اون سایت رو بذاری تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن(اگه 
> ...


با سلام خدمت همه دوستان.
دوست من از هیچ کامپوننتی استفاده نکردم ، توی اون سایت از jQuery  استفاده کردم (البته خیلی کم). اون کاری که شما فرمودی رو این تیکه کد میکنه :
<script type="text/javascript">
    $(document).ready(function() 
    {
        $("#divCadrContent").hide();
    });
    
    $("#btnCadrToggle").click(function() 
    {
        $("#divCadrContent").slideToggle();
    });
    
    $("#divCadrTitle").click(function() 
    {
        $("#divCadrContent").slideToggle();
    });
</script>
در مورد سورسش باید بگم چون اونو همونطور که مشخصه برای دانشگاه ساختم (یه نظر سنجی ساده ست و چندان پیچیده نیست) نمی تونم بذارم  :ناراحت:  ولی خودت اگه سوالی در موردش داشتی می تونی پیام خصوصی یا میل بزنی من در خدمتم.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## mehraneh318

سلام من پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم ولی هیچ کدوم از dll های پروژه رو نمی تونم توی ویژوال add کنم . error میده ! می تونید کمکم کنید؟

----------


## salehbagheri

> سلام من پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم ولی هیچ کدوم از dll های پروژه رو نمی تونم توی ویژوال add کنم . error میده ! می تونید کمکم کنید؟


دوست عزيز اون dll ها Add كردني نيستند بلكه كپي كردني هستند! يعني داخل پوشه Bin كپي كرده و استفاده كنيد!

فقط dll هايي كه به عنوان يه كنترل ايجاد شدند رو ميتونيد به ToolBox اضافه كنيد!

----------


## ztx4

پست قبلی من رو حذف کردند.مثل اینکه سوالم رو بد جایی پرسیده بودم.
از مدیران بابت این قضیه عذر می خواهم.
من سوالم رو در بخش شبکه مطرح کردم.
لطفا به این تاپیک سری بزنید ببینید می تونید راهی برای مشکل من پیدا کنید؟
ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> پست قبلی من رو حذف کردند.مثل اینکه سوالم رو بد جایی پرسیده بودم.
> از مدیران بابت این قضیه عذر می خواهم.
> من سوالم رو در بخش شبکه مطرح کردم.
> لطفا به این تاپیک سری بزنید ببینید می تونید راهی برای مشکل من پیدا کنید؟
> ممنون


سلام
فکر کنم سوالت رو تو تالار بدی نپرسیدی بلکه توی این پست شاید جاش مناسب نبود که دوستمون حذفش کرد.
در مورد سوالت باید بگم برای خودم پیش نیومده که بخوام برناممو توی شبکه محلی اجرا کنم ، ولی توی سایت قبلاً بحث شده ، به این تاپیک یه سری بزن : اینجا



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## ztx4

> سلام
> فکر کنم سوالت رو تو تالار بدی نپرسیدی بلکه توی این پست شاید جاش مناسب نبود که دوستمون حذفش کرد.
> در مورد سوالت باید بگم برای خودم پیش نیومده که بخوام برناممو توی شبکه محلی اجرا کنم ، ولی توی سایت قبلاً بحث شده ، به این تاپیک یه سری بزن : اینجا


مرسی دوست عزیز
فکر کنم مشکلم برطرف شد.
ممنون از محبتت

----------


## plato

از برنامتون ممنونم. ولی من یه مشکلی دارم، وقتی اجرا می کنم این خطا رو میگیره:
Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified) 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> از برنامتون ممنونم. ولی من یه مشکلی دارم، وقتی اجرا می کنم این خطا رو میگیره:
> Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified) 
> Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.


سلام به همگی.
دوست من برنامه نمیتونه به بانک وصل بشه.
SQL Server 2005 روی سیستمت نصبه؟



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## plato

> سلام به همگی.
> دوست من برنامه نمیتونه به بانک وصل بشه.
> SQL Server 2005 روی سیستمت نصبه؟


بله نصبه؟ باید Attach کنم یا نه؟

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

فکر نمی کنم لازم باشه چون من ConnectionString رو با فایل دیتابیس در پوشه App_Data تنظیم کردم.
حالا امتحان کن. دیتابیس رو Attach کن و ConnectionString رو توی فایل web.config تنظیم کن.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## plato

> حالا امتحان کن. دیتابیس رو Attach کن و ConnectionString رو توی فایل web.config تنظیم کن.


ممنون، Attach کردم، درست شد. نمیدونی مشکل مال چی بوده؟

----------


## persiansoft_amin

> دانلود کنین :
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24441728.../YAFForum.html
> 
> تنظیمات لازم رو انجام دادم فقط برای یه Theme برای بقیه تم ها خودتون میتونین این کارو بکنین.


با تشکر از برنامه عالی تون من سه تا سوال در مورد فروم YAF دارم:

1- اول اینکه پسورد کاربر admin چیه؟(البته تو sql  دیدم ظاهر پسورد هش شده بود)
2-به نظرتون می شه به این فروم ها اطمینان کرده و برای سایت خودمون از این فروم استفاده کنیم؟(از لحاظ امنیت آخه دیتابیس را همه دارند - هک نمی شه؟ :متفکر: )
3-تنظیمات لازم برای تم ها چه طوری است؟
بازم خیلی خیلی از برنامه تون تشکر می کنم.

----------


## persiansoft_amin

من هنوز منتظره جوابم............ :گریه:  :گریه:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

شرمنده که دیر شد.

فکر کنم پسووردش 57387 و کلمه عبور هم همون admin باشه.البته منظورتو دقیقاً متوجه نشدم که دیتابیسو همه دارن یعنی چی ؟ بنظر من که میشه ، همین فرومو ببین.تنظیمات لازم هم اینطوریه که سورس فروم رو باز میکنی ، میری توی پوشه Them و برای هر تم فایل CSS مربوطشو باز میکنی و هر تغییراتی خواستی بهش میدی : فونت ، رنگ و ...





-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## persiansoft_amin

> شرمنده که دیر شد.
> 
> البته منظورتو دقیقاً متوجه نشدم که دیتابیسو همه دارن یعنی چی ؟ بنظر من که میشه ، همین فرومو ببین.


منظورم اینه که مثلا تو همین فروم خیلی ها دانلودش کردند و دسترسی کامل به همه تیبل ها و sp ها دارند.بر فرض من برای سایتم از این فروم استفاده می کنم.حالا اون کسی که می دونه تو این فروم چه تیبل ها و sp های هست  اگه حرفه ای باشد می تونه خراب کاری کنه؟ (درکل به نظر شما منطقی آدم از این گونه فروم ها استفاده کنه با قابلیت های زیاد یا اینکه خودش فروم بنویسد ولی با قابلیت کم؟؟-به نظر شما بیشتر این فروم ها جنبه آموزش دارند یا کاربردی؟؟)
ممنون از پاسخ هاتون :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## mohamad.alijani

سلام دوست عزيز
من كمي تازه كار هستم
بعد از اينكه فايل رو دريافت كردم
و خواستم توي ويژوال استوديو باز كنم فايل پروژه اي نداشت
ضمن اينكه بعد از add كردن تمام فايل ها به يك پروژه خالي
كلي خطا داد
بايد چه طور دسترسي داشته باشم
ضمن اينكه كل پوشه رو توي IIS هم كپي كردم باز هم در باز كردن صفحه اول خطا داشت
لطف مي كنيد پاسخ بديد.

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

اول فایل رو unzip کن.
بعد مثل هر پروژه وبسایت دیگه ای Open کن :
منوی File ، بعد Open ، بعد WebSite
حالا پوشه پروژه رو انتخاب کن و Open کن.
-----------------------------------------------
تو این پروژه از دات نت 2.0 و Sql Server 2005 استفاده کردم.
اگه مشکلی پیش اومد بگو.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## persiansoft_amin

> منظورم اینه که مثلا تو همین فروم خیلی ها دانلودش کردند و دسترسی کامل به همه تیبل ها و sp ها دارند.بر فرض من برای سایتم از این فروم استفاده می کنم.حالا اون کسی که می دونه تو این فروم چه تیبل ها و sp های هست  اگه حرفه ای باشد می تونه خراب کاری کنه؟ (درکل به نظر شما منطقی آدم از این گونه فروم ها استفاده کنه با قابلیت های زیاد یا اینکه خودش فروم بنویسد ولی با قابلیت کم؟؟-به نظر شما بیشتر این فروم ها جنبه آموزش دارند یا کاربردی؟؟)
> ممنون از پاسخ هاتون


آقا جواب ما را هم بدید... :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> آقا جواب ما را هم بدید...


شما اگه بخوای یه فروم با امکانات همین فروم بنویسی چقد باید وقت بذاری؟ اصلاً از وقت بگذریم میتونی بنویسی؟ من که نمیتونم.
در مورد خرابکاری ، شما بگو چطوری؟
اولاً پسوورد ادمین رو خودت ست میکنی ، دوماً وقتی سایتت رو آپ میکنی یازم پسوورد دیتابیس رو هم خودت داری ، فقط وقتی میشه خرابکاری کرد که پسووردارو داشته باشی.
اگه میشد خرابکاری کرد من تاحالا پست هامو به 1000 و تشکرهامو به 10000 (با یکم انصاف) رسونده بودم  :لبخند گشاده!: 



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## ramin149

> سلام
> کارت خوبه ولی هم اشکالات سایتنکسی زیادی داره و هم اشکالات منطقی زیادی ....
> 
> من یه گشتی توی صفحات و یوزرها زدم به بعضی از اشکالات اشاره میکنم ... ( بیان این اشکالات از انگیزه ات نباید کم کنه کارت درسته مخصوصا در زمینه گرافیک و آجاکس عالی کار کردی ولی بیشتر روی گرافیک متمرکز شدی که جالب نیست )
> 
> 
> 
> کاربر جدید
> Invalid column name 'tahsilat'. 
> ...


کسی می تونه این خطا ها رو بگیره و دوباره آپلود کنه 
خیلی ممنون می شم .

----------


## mohamad.alijani

با سلام مجدد قبلا من در مورد نحوه اجرا كردن اين پرو‍ژه مطلبي قرار دادم ولي جواب شما نتونست مشكل رو حل كنه من اين كار رو قبلا هم انجام دادم
وقتي كه open رو مي زنم خوب قاعدتا يكسري فايلهاي خاص رو كه ليستش توي open box هست رو مي تونه باز كنه و توي پوشه برنامه هيچ كدوم از اينها رو پيدا نكرد.
مثلا توي windows application فايل پروژه پسوند shn دارن ولي توي اين پروژه فايل مشابهي هم نيست. اگر بشه من عكسش رو هم مي ذارم تا متوجه مشكل من بشيد :افسرده:

----------


## ramin149

IP سرور رو کجا باید تنظیم کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
اگر می شه سریع بهم بگید .

----------


## uogi&friend

اقا بخدا 4shared واسه ما ف ی ل ت ر شده اگه ممکنه لطف کنید یه جای دیگه اونو آپ لود کنید 
بسیار بسیار ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام دوستان. مدتی بود که نبودم ، شرمنده. :خجالت: 




> IP سرور رو کجا باید تنظیم کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
> اگر می شه سریع بهم بگید .


IP سرور رو فقط در فایل web.config و در کانکشن استرینگ تعریف میکنی.




> اقا بخدا 4shared واسه ما ف ی ل ت ر شده اگه ممکنه لطف کنید یه جای دیگه اونو آپ لود کنید 
> بسیار بسیار ممنون


واسه ما که فیلتر نیست. باشه چشم فقط یکمی وقت بده. اگه آپ کردم حتماً برات PM میذارم.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## m_zamani

فقط خواستم بگم مشكل 4shared حل شده

----------


## hanohano

با سلام
آقا از بابت برنامه خوبتون  تشكر مي كنم ولي در موقع اجرا پيغام زير ظاهر مي شود (البته همانطور كه در پست هاي قبلي گفته بوديد من connectionStrings را از فايل wb.config تغيير دادم كه اين پيغام را داد ) اگه مي شه در مورد نحوه تنظيم اين فايل هم توضيح دهيد

Configuration Error

Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: The connection name 'LocalSqlServer' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.

Source Error: 
Line 147:		<roleManager>
Line 148:			<providers>
Line 149:				<add name="AspNetSqlRoleProvider" connectionStringName="LocalSqlServer" applicationNam

                                         با تشكر

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام.




> با سلام
> آقا از بابت برنامه خوبتون تشكر مي كنم ولي در موقع اجرا پيغام زير ظاهر مي شود (البته همانطور كه در پست هاي قبلي گفته بوديد من connectionStrings را از فايل wb.config تغيير دادم كه اين پيغام را داد ) اگه مي شه در مورد نحوه تنظيم اين فايل هم توضيح دهيد
> 
> Configuration Error
> 
> Description: An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 
> 
> Parser Error Message: The connection name 'LocalSqlServer' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.
> 
> ...


کانکشن استرینگی که توی خود فایل web.config قرار داره رو دوباره کپی کن (یعنی یه کانکشن استرینگ مشابه ایجاد کن) و اسمشو بذار LocalSqlServer. نتیجشو هم حتماً بگو.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## ramin149

من تا حالا سایتی رو آپلود نکردم توی هاستی و نمی دونم چه شکلی می شه یه سایت رو آپلود گردد من این پروژه رو به دوتا از استادامون نشون دادم و ازشون درخواست گردم که بهم بگند این سایت رو چه گونه آپلود کنم و جوابی بهم ندادند اگر می شه مرحله به مرحله بگید باید چه کار کنیم تا این پروژه روی هاست قرار بگیره یا یه فیلم از بگیرید من 1 ماه دارم سعی می کنم که این سایت رو آپلود کنم .
خواهشان کمک کنید .

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام.
آپلود سايت دو مرحله داره ، 1) آپلود فايل ها و پوشه ها. 2) آپلود ديتابيس.

*1)آپلود فايل ها و پوشه ها :* سايت رو ابتدا در مسيري Publish ميكني و بعد هرچي كه ايجاد شد از طريق ftp يا كنترل پنل هاستت به پوشه wwwroot يا httpdocs كپي ميكني.

*2) آپلود ديتابيس SQL Server :*
مراحل اين كار قبلاً توسط دوست عزيزي در اين سايت بصورت مقاله در اومده.

يادت باشه كه بايد ConnectionString رو در فايل web.config با IP سرورت تنظيم كني.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## ramin149

> سلام.
> آپلود سايت دو مرحله داره ، 1) آپلود فايل ها و پوشه ها. 2) آپلود ديتابيس.
> 
> *1)آپلود فايل ها و پوشه ها :* سايت رو ابتدا در مسيري Publish ميكني و بعد هرچي كه ايجاد شد از طريق ftp يا كنترل پنل هاستت به پوشه wwwroot يا httpdocs كپي ميكني.
> 
> *2) آپلود ديتابيس SQL Server :*
> مراحل اين كار قبلاً توسط دوست عزيزي در اين سايت بصورت مقاله در اومده.
> 
> يادت باشه كه بايد ConnectionString رو در فايل web.config با IP سرورت تنظيم كني.


من آپلود فایل و پوشه رو بلدم 

و در مورد دیتابیس می شه لینک مقاله رو برام بگذاریید چون من پیداش نکردم ؟

----------


## titrajh

یه اشکال دیگش اینکه حجمش زیاده ولی Thanks Alot

----------


## shirin_sh1024

سلام دوست عزیز 
ممنون از سورسی که گذاشتی
میشه در مورد دیتابیسش یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدی؟ این جداولی که با asp شروع شده جداول خود .net هست و توسط خود دات نت ایجاد شده؟ یعنی اگه از membership خود دات نت استفده نشه نیازی بهشون نیست؟
جداول اصلی برنامه همونایی هست که با t شروع شده؟
چون من میخوام این پروژه رو اگه بشه با معماری سه لایه دوباره بنویسم و نمیخوام از مکانیسم membership خود دات نت استفاده کنم میخوام ببینم جداول اصلی برنامه کدومند.
موفق باشی

----------


## moj_asghary

سلام محمد جان !
از اسم یوزرت و این کاری که کردی معلومه واقعا سخاوت مندی !
من خیلی از کارت خوشم اومد واقعا انفاقی بهتر از این نمیشه !
هنوز برنامه رو تست نکردم اما در کل میدونی چندین تازه کار میتونن با این پروژه شما کار یاد بگیرن ، خودشون پروژه بنویسن پول در بیارن و .... !
خلاصه بگم خیلی مردی، همه ماها چه تازه کار چه کهنه کار خداییش انگار حسودیمون میشه یک برنامه ای رو بنویسیم بعد به بقیه بدیم انگار جای خودمون تنگ میشه ولی بخدا برای کسی که این کار رو میکنه خدا برکتی میده که کسانی که این کار رو نمیکنن هر چقدر هم تلاش کنن هیچ وقت به نزدیکی اون برکت هم نمیرسن .
سخاوتمندان یکی از بهترین نشانه های بهشتیان رو دارن !
امیدوارم موفق باشی برات از ته دل دعا میکنم !

----------


## moj_asghary

حالا ببینم چند نفر همین پروژه رو روش کار میکنن و کامل تر و بی عیب ترش میکنن (هر چند خیلی عالیه ) و میارن همین جا یا جای مشابهی میذارن !
اکثر ما آدما خسیس و حسود هستیم با همه هستما !
امیدوارم همه از محمد جان این درس بزرگ رو یاد بگیریم

----------


## siamak_s

چرا ديتا بيس رو که مي خوام تو اس کيو ال 2000 باز کنم خطا مي ده

----------


## moj_asghary

> چرا ديتا بيس رو که مي خوام تو اس کيو ال 2000 باز کنم خطا مي ده


دوست عزیز حتما با ورژن بالاتر از 2000 درست شده !

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام دوستان




> سلام دوست عزیز 
> ممنون از سورسی که گذاشتی
> میشه در مورد دیتابیسش یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدی؟ این جداولی که با asp شروع شده جداول خود .net هست و توسط خود دات نت ایجاد شده؟ یعنی اگه از membership خود دات نت استفده نشه نیازی بهشون نیست؟
> جداول اصلی برنامه همونایی هست که با t شروع شده؟
> چون من میخوام این پروژه رو اگه بشه با معماری سه لایه دوباره بنویسم و نمیخوام از مکانیسم membership خود دات نت استفاده کنم میخوام ببینم جداول اصلی برنامه کدومند.
> موفق باشی


 جداولي كه با t شروع شدن جداولي هستن كه خودم به ديتابيس Membership اضافه كردم و اگه از Membership دات نت استفاده نكني طبيغتاً به اونا هم نيازي ايست.




> سلام محمد جان !
> از اسم یوزرت و این کاری که کردی معلومه واقعا سخاوت مندی !
> من خیلی از کارت خوشم اومد واقعا انفاقی بهتر از این نمیشه !
> هنوز برنامه رو تست نکردم اما در کل میدونی چندین تازه کار میتونن با این پروژه شما کار یاد بگیرن ، خودشون پروژه بنویسن پول در بیارن و .... !
> خلاصه بگم خیلی مردی، همه ماها چه تازه کار چه کهنه کار خداییش انگار حسودیمون میشه یک برنامه ای رو بنویسیم بعد به بقیه بدیم انگار جای خودمون تنگ میشه ولی بخدا برای کسی که این کار رو میکنه خدار برکتی میده که کسانی که این کار رو نمیکنن هر چقدر هم تلاش کنن هیچ وقت به نزدیکی اون برکت هم نمیرسن .
> سخاوتمندی یکی از بهترین نشانه های بهشتیان رو دارن !
> امیدوارم موفق باشی برات از ته دل دعا میکنم !


ممنون از محبتت دوست عزيز. وظيفه هممون اينه كه براي پيشرفت همديگه همكاري كنيم هرچند اين پرو‍ژه از نظر ساختار و معماري زياد چنگي به دل نميزنه ولي از نظر طراحي و كدنويسي ميتونه مشكلات خيلي هارو رفع كنه. اميدوارم روزي برسه كه بتونم برنامه هاي كاملي رو به اشتراك بذارم. بازم ممنون.




> چرا ديتا بيس رو که مي خوام تو اس کيو ال 2000 باز کنم خطا مي ده


تو اين برنامه از SQL Server 2005 استفاده شده.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## moj_asghary

سلام محمد جان !
من میخوام یک سایت درست کنم که کاربرای آنلاین و مهمان رو نمایش بده !
چطوری از کد شما استفاده کنم ؟
یک dll برای اینکار استفاده کردید ؟

----------


## maryam_272

سلام 
من کارتونو دانلود کردم می خواستم بپرسم چطوری واسه آزمون انلاین برای هر سوال یک زمان مشخص کرد که پس از پایان اون زمان شخص نتونه به اون سوال پاسخ بده یا برای هر آزمون یک زمان کلی در نظر گرفته شود

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام به همه دوستان




> سلام 
> من کارتونو دانلود کردم می خواستم بپرسم چطوری واسه آزمون انلاین برای هر سوال یک زمان مشخص کرد که پس از پایان اون زمان شخص نتونه به اون سوال پاسخ بده یا برای هر آزمون یک زمان کلی در نظر گرفته شود


نمیدونم منظورتو درست متوجه شدم یا نه ، ولی
1. اگه بخوای برای آزمون یه محدودیت زمانی بذاری (یعنی مثلاً تا یه هفته قابل دسترس باشه) که راحته ، وقتی طرف آزمون رو طراحی میکنه هنگام ذخیره باید یه فیلد اضافه بعنوان مثلاً مدت اعتبار یا زمان پایان یا ... بسازی و وقتی کسی میخواد در این آزمون شرکت کنه قبلش اونو چک کنی.

2. اگه بخوای برای تک تک سوالا یه محدودیت زمانی جداگانه بذاری به نظر من اونوقت باید سوالارو یکی یکی نشون داد ، که این خودش یه محدودیت هایی برای کاربر داره که من توصیه نمیکنم چون اینطوری آزمون از اون حالت امتحان گونه اش خارج میشه.

3. اگه بخوای برای آزمونت یه محدودیت زمانی برای شرکت و پاسخ دادن بذاری (مثلاً یه ساعت) خب باید از یه تایمر استفاده کنی.

در مورد جزئیات اگه به مشکل خوردی بگو ایشالا بتونم کمک کنم.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام 
دوست عزیز من پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم و خیلی توی پروژه ای که الان در دست دارم کمکم کرده حالا یه سوال دارم
شما توی بعضی از صفحات سایتتون از کد زیر استفاده کردین میشه بفرمایید کار این کد چیه؟

کد:
C_Usefull.FindStringWithStringShart(con, cmd, "t_Managers", "gender", "userName", userName)
اصلاً دستور C_Usefull چه کاری انجام میده؟

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

سلام
کلاس C_Usefull کلاسیه که مجموعه ای متدای مفیدی که زیاد استفاده میشد رو توش جمع کردم ، مخصوصاً یه سری متد که فیلدهایی رو برام با استفاده از فیلدهای معلوم جستجو میکرد ، متد FindStringWithStringShart همونطور که از اسمش معلومه یک فیلد از نوع متن رو (در اینجا gender) در دیتابیس با استفاده از فیلد معلوم (userName) جستجو میکنه و مقدارشو بر میگردونه (البته من الان اصلاً توصیه نمیکنم از این روش استفاده کنید!) اگه خواستی روش مناسب رو توضیح میدم.
این کدی که گذاشتی جنسیت یوزر رو با استفاده از نام کاربریش بر میگردونه.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## moj_asghary

سلام
اگه بخوام جلوی ثبت نام رو توی فروم بگیرم باید چی کار کنم ؟
یعنی لینک ثبت نام و صفحه ثبت نام نباشه !
میشه ؟
چون نیاز هست که خود مدیر یوزر پس بده !

----------


## masoudseddighi

سلام
واسه اجرا کردن اون باید چکار کنم؟
واسه وصل شدن به data base؟

----------


## moslem.hady

سلام. با عرض معذرت از جامعه برنامه نویسان ASP.net  :افسرده: 
من یه تازه کارم و تازه کار با Visual studio رو شروع کردم. من الان نمیدونم چطوری این پروژه رو توی ویژوال استادیو باز کنم!!! یا دیتابیس رو از کجا بیارم! حالا فرضا که به دست اوردم چیکارش کنم!! :گریه: 
اگه یه راهنمایی برای اجرای اون و دیتابیس بکنین ممنون میشم.
دم همتون کرم!!! مرسی! :قلب:

----------


## moslem.hady

> سلام. با عرض معذرت از جامعه برنامه نویسان ASP.NET 
> من یه تازه کارم و .....


 ]چرا کسی جواب منو میده! خیلی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدینا!!!! بازم ممنون :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahallat

با سلام 
خوب بود می تونه کاربردی باشه برای خیلی از دوستان ولی کمتر کسی پیدا می شه سورسشا رو یوب قرار بده.

----------


## s_mokhtari

با سلام
دوست عزيز برنامت خيلي عالي بود فقط يه سوال اين دي‌ال‌ال كارش چيه
OnlineActiveUsers
ممممممنون :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

> سلام
> واسه اجرا کردن اون باید چکار کنم؟
> واسه وصل شدن به data base؟





> سلام. با عرض معذرت از جامعه برنامه نویسان ASP.NET 
> من یه تازه کارم و تازه کار با Visual studio رو شروع کردم. من الان  نمیدونم چطوری این پروژه رو توی ویژوال استادیو باز کنم!!! یا دیتابیس رو  از کجا بیارم! حالا فرضا که به دست اوردم چیکارش کنم!!
> اگه یه راهنمایی برای اجرای اون و دیتابیس بکنین ممنون میشم.
> دم همتون کرم!!! مرسی!


کار خاصی نمیکنی فقط پروژه رو unzip میکنی و از طریق Open Website فولدر ریشه رو باز میکنی و دیتابیسش نوی App_Data قرار داره و ConnectionStringش هم درسته و نیازی به تغییر نداره.




> با سلام
> دوست عزيز برنامت خيلي عالي بود فقط يه سوال اين دي‌ال‌ال كارش چيه
> OnlineActiveUsers
> ممممممنون


سلام
اون دی ال ال رو دانلود کردم برای نمایش کاربران آنلاین هستش ولی فقط تو  همون پروژه ازش استفاده کردم و جزئیاتش فراموشم شده خودت به کدها یه نگاه  بندازی همه چی مشخصه.
من این پروژه رو وقتی شروع کردم که یه کتاب ASP.NET رو خونده بودم همین واین اولین تمرینم بود.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## s_mokhtari

سلام
باز هم از پروژه شما ممنون ولي براي ساخت منو اين گزينه توي صفحات مسترپيج فعال نيست
چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
C_myClass.MenueItemsCreate2(user, panelMenues);
ولي توي صفحات ديگه اين گزينه يوزر فعال 
ممنون :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## sadeghgilanisadegh

سلام 
برانمه خوبی بود
مشکلی که من دارم اینه که زمانی وارد منوی ارتباط با ما میشم دیگه به هیچ یک از خواسته ها و کلیک ها جواب نمی ده و حتما باید از مرورگر بسته بشه تا کار کنه

http://localhost:1713/web_Institute/...ContactUs.aspx

ایا این پروژه مستند داره ؟

بازم تشکر برای من که خیلی آموزنده بود

----------


## hamid1752

با سلام
ممنون به خاطر اين سورس خيلي از مشكلات منو بر طرف كرد ولي يه سوال :
خواستم بدونم اين dll كه گذاشتيد به اسم Usefull_ با زبان vb هم كار مي كنه يا فقط با #C ؟
با تشكر

----------


## saeedkheiri

سلام
آقا کاره خیلی خوبی انجام دادین 
مستندات این بر نامه رو اگه بزارین خیلی بهتر هم میشه 
ممنون

----------


## Mohandes2009

خیلی عالیه 
فقط اگه میشد یه توضیح یدر مورد این پروژه هم میذاشتی خوب بود

چرا وقتی *ارتباط با ما* می زنی *ورود به سایت* میاد؟

----------


## hamid1752

با سلام
میگم در قسمت آزمون آنلاین وقتی student به سوالا جواب می ده جوابها در بانک ذخیره نمیشه؟

----------


## yardel

سلام آقای محمد خان عزیز
شما لطف کردید برنامه آموزشگاه رو در سایت برنامه نویس قرار دادید.ولی ای کاش نمودارهای DFD و Document هم بما بدید تا بهتر بتونیم با این برنامه زیبا کار کنیم 
منتظر جواب شما هستم
مرسی

----------


## yardel

> سلام
> پسوورد کاربرا در جدول aspnet_Membership ذخیره میشه.
> در مورد انجمن قبلاً گفتم ، انجمن رو زمان آپلود سایت بهش اضافه کردم چون باید یه Virtual directory بسازی و فایل های انجمن رو توش کپی کنی و ...
> اگه به انجمن نیاز داری بگو تا اونم جداگانه براتون بذارم ، کارای لازم برای فارسی کردن و فونت و ... رو هم انجام دادم. انجمنش YAF هست که میتونیین از سایت خودش هم دانلود کنین.
> document هم چشم ، فقط توی این document چیا مینویسن؟


محمد جان پس چی شد این Document.ما خیلی به این Document احتیاج داریم. من حتی توی سایت http://www.ramanweb.com هم برای شما پیغام گذاشتم.
آقا برس به دادمون.

----------


## stevelionheart

این پروژه رو نمی شه با expression باز کرد. (حداقل من که نتونستم.)

----------


## shaki_phd

بابا 4shared فيلتر شده خواهشا يكي يا لينك ايراني بده يا اينكه همينجا آپلودش كنه
مرسي

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان فيلتره 
چه كنيم ؟
كسي نميتونه جاي دگر آپ كنه ؟

----------


## beyk2010

> نه عزیزم فیلتر نشده و مشکلی هم نیست. تست کردم.
> *فی الواقع* اگه دوباره سعی کنین بد نیست.


نميدونم شايد جديدا فيلتر شده باشه خلاصه فيلتره
يه فكري كن به شدت نيازمنديم

----------


## saeedkheiri

سلام دوستان 
جایی دیگه میشه آپلود کنینن ؟

----------


## saeedkheiri

چرا کسی جواب نمیده ؟

----------


## javad_r_85

از لینک زیر استفاده کن که مستقیم شده هست

دانلود

----------


## hamide_kh

سلام
این لینک هم مشکل داره

----------


## baran20

با سپاس از پروژه زیبای شما دوست عزیز،من با پسورد admin که گفتین نتونستم با این یوزر وارد شوم. با یوزر manager وارد میشه ولی با admin وارد نمیشه.
اگه ممکنه پسورد admin رو چک و دوباره اینجا اعلام کنین.مممممممممممممممممممم  مممنون. :قلب:

----------


## sg.programmer

*این خطا برای چی روی میده :
*

*Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.*

* Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL'  or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location.  (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)* 

  * D*

----------


## meysamg

سلام دوستان :

متاسفانه لینک دانلود خراب شده از دوستان کسی هست یه لینک دانلود بزاره ؟؟؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

دوستان واقعـــاً شــــرمنده  :خجالت: 

مدتی بود که بخاطـــر مشغله زیـاد نتونستم زیاد به سایت سـر بــزنم

*لینک جدید دانلود*

لینک دانلود در صفحه اول  تاپیک هــــم اصلاح شد.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## sg.programmer

کسی با این خطا مواجه نشده تا حالا -
یا نمیدونه برای چیه - ای فایل *UserLocation.DLL هم تو برنامه هست

* *Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.*

* Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL'   or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location.   (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)*

----------


## jam823

dige download nemide

----------


## x32bit

باتشکر از زحماتتان لطفا در جائی غیر از رپیدشر آپلود کنید 
*Unassigned file limit of 10 downloads reached.

*

----------


## mohammad-seifi

سایت دانلود فیلتر شده باید اکانت داشته باشی اگه دوستان لطف کنن یه جای دیگه بزارن ممنون میشم

----------


## mohammad-seifi

لینک دانلود را یه جای دیگه غیر از Rapidshare بزار
تشکر

----------


## kabir_eng

من ازلینک پست 114 ام دانلودش کردم ولی تو لود دیتا بیس مشکل داشت .

----------


## jjj882

سلام
آقا من هرکاری کردم نشد دانلود کنم !!
لطفا اگه ممکنه یه جای دیگه آپلود کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

ei bwgam chi ke 

tamame linkaton kharabe

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

لطفاً یه سیستم File Sharing رو معرفی کنین تا براتون آپلود کنم



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## monirehabdi

كاش لينك دانلود را جايي ديگه هم بذاريد من هر چي تلاش مي كنم error ميده

----------


## monirehabdi

*Download not available*

*The following download is not available:*

http://rapidshare.com/files/454584826/web_Institute.rar*9397*

----------


## DPSxerex

خدمت دوستای گلم 
اینم لینک دانلود در 4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/get/xhSOV6zM/web_Institute.html

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

ممنون - منم لینک صفحه اول رو به این لینک تغییر میدم - لطفاً اگه برداشتیش قبلش یه پی ام بزن.









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و با کیفیت*

----------


## babaey_68

سلام خسته نباشید من نتونستم دانلود کنم مثل این که فیلتره اگه زحمتی نیست یه نگاهی بکنید ممنون

----------


## ztx4

4Shared خیلی وقته شیلتره!
با شیلتر شکن دانلود کنید

----------


## DPSxerex

دوستای گلم هرکی نتونسته دانلود کنه بگه من واسش ایمیل کنم
imxerex@live.com
یا 
dps_xerex : yahoo id

----------


## mrmohsen

با سلام مرسی از همه دوستان من نتونستم دانلود کنم:

Mail:moradi.mohsen90@gmail.com

Mail:moradi_mohsen@live.com

دوستان اگه لطف کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## mrmohsen

با سلام مرسی از همه دوستان من نتونستم دانلود کنم:

Mail:moradi.mohsen90@gmail.com

Mail:moradi_mohsen@live.com

دوستان اگه لطف کنن ممنون میشم

باتشکر

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

دوستـان جای دیگه ای آپلود کردم ، امیدوارم اینبار دیگه مشکلی پیش نیاد :

*لینک جدید دانلـود از FryHost*







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بازار مرزی ایرانیان :: تجربه یک خرید ارزان و باکیفیت*

----------


## Mohsen_Fotouhi

سلام دوست عزیز 
من برنامو رو تازه دانلود کردم وقتی می خوام اجراش کنم خطای زیر در مرورگر میاد لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر


*Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.* 

*A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)* 

*Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.

----------


## razeghaik1

سلام دوست عزیز
اگه این ارور رو می ده باید تو web.config کانکشن استرینگ ها رو به صورت زیر تغییر بدین.
البته در صورتی که sql شما با نام کاربری و کلمه عبور می باشد این کانکشن استرینپ مناسب است و مشکل را حل می کند.

<addname="LocalSqlServer"connectionString="Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=F:\ASP.NET\WEB_INSTITUTE\APP_DATA\ASPNETDB  .MDF;User ID=name user;Password=ramze sql"/>
<addname="ASPNETDB_ConnectionString"connectionString="Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=F:\ASP.NET\WEB_INSTITUTE\APP_DATA\ASPNETDB  .MDF;User ID=name user;Password=ramze sql"/>

----------


## sg.programmer

کسی با این خطا مواجه نشده تا حالا -یا میدونه برای چیه -

 این فایل *UserLocation.DLL هم تو برنامه هست

* *Server Error in '/web_Institute' Application.*

* Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)*

----------


## yardel

[QUOTE=mohammad.sakhidel;1235847]دوستان واقعـــاً شــــرمنده  :خجالت: 

مدتی بود که بخاطـــر مشغله زیـاد نتونستم زیاد به سایت سـر بــزنم

*لینک جدید دانلود*

لینک دانلود در صفحه اول تاپیک هــــم اصلاح شد.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*سلام* 
*آقا جون خیلی خوش آمدی که به ما سر بزنی.*
*آی کاش با Document می آمدی.*
*برای استفاده بهتر از این پروژه نیاز مبرم به Document هستش.*
*خیلی دوستت دارم.*

----------


## ss

دوستان من موقع اجرا این error رابهم می ده .حتی موقع attach در SQL 2008 هم همین error 15105  را می ده.چطور برطرفش کنم؟به این اسم هم dbندارم.

Unable to open the physical file "E:\...\web_Institute\web_Institute\App_Data\ASPNE  TDB.MDF". Operating system error 32: "32(failed to retrieve text for this error. Reason: 15105)".
An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file E:\...\web_Institute\web_Institute\App_Data\ASPNET  DB.MDF failed. A database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened, or it is located on UNC share.

----------


## ss

دوستان من dbرا در server explorer اضافه کردم وبا تغییر connection string درست شد.حالا این پیغام را می ده :مثل sg.programmer
Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location

----------


## Mohsen_Fotouhi

سلام دوستان در هنگام اجرای برنامه خطای زیر رو در مرورگر نمایش میده 

_A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)_
_در ضمن من از sqlserver Enterprise استفاده می کنم ممکنه از تنظیمات SqlServer باشه؟_

_لطفا راهنمایی کنید_ 
_با تشکر_

----------


## sg.programmer

> دوستان من dbرا در server explorer اضافه کردم وبا تغییر connection string درست شد.حالا این پیغام را می ده :مثل sg.programmer
> Could not load file or assembly *'UserLocation.DLL'* or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location


*کسی نمی دونه این مشکل برای چیه*

----------


## BookWorm

با سلام و تشکر از آقا محمد ، دوستانی که با خطا مواجه می شوند معمولا از ورژن sql دیگری استفاده می کنند که می توانند در Visual Studio در قسمت مربوط به Database با تایپ دستور زیر از ورژن دقیق sql خود اطلاع پیدا کننده و برای اجرای پروژه آن را تغییر دهند در ضمن ورژن SqlExprees مد نظر است نه Sql Server معمولی که نصب می کنید !! 
SELECT     @@VERSION AS Expr1

----------


## Rohollaes

سلام
تا نصفه دانلود میکنه بعد ارور میده
چند بارم امتحان کردم
اگه میشه یه لینک درست معرفی کنید,ممنون

----------


## amirtn1

عزیز من نتونستم دانلودش کنم eror  میده لطفا اگه میشه یک بررسی بکنید سایت را.
با تشکر.

----------


## behzadzh

سلام به همه دوستان
من چند روزي بود اين وب سايت رو يه هاستي آپلود کرده بودم و بدون مشکل کار ميکرد ولي از ديروز پيغام خطاي زير رو صادر ميکنه:
*Unverifiable code failed policy check. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131402)* 

با تماسي که با شرکت ارائه دهنده هاست داشتم به من اين جوابو دادن که مشکل از طرف مايکروسافته و بدليل بروز يک شل بايد در Web.config حالت trust="hight" قرار بدم که در اين صورت وب سايت بالا نمياد
لطفا منو راهنمايي کنيد

----------


## ikt.2012

سلام و خسته نباشد خدمت دوست عزیز
من وبسایت شما رو بسیار کامل دیدم و تنها مشکلی که به چشم می خورد نداشتن حق تغییر رمز کاربران تو وبسایت بود
نه دانشجو ، نه مدرس ، نه کاربر و حتی نه مدیر امکان تفییر رمز براش وجود نداشت و این یه عیب برای وبسایت شما بود
با تشکر

----------


## stevelionheart

وقتی توی هاست پابلیش می کنم مشکل out of memory دارم:

*Server Error in '/' Application.*

* Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.* 

 * Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during  the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace  for more information about the error and where it originated in the  code.              

* Exception Details:* System.OutOfMemoryException: Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.

*Source Error:* 

                                                                         An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current  web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the  exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.                                                               
*Stack Trace:* 

                                                                       [OutOfMemoryException: Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.]    System.Reflection.Assembly._nLoad(AssemblyName fileName, String codeBase, Evidence assemblySecurity, Assembly locationHint, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean throwOnFileNotFound, Boolean forIntrospection) +0    System.Reflection.Assembly.nLoad(AssemblyName fileName, String codeBase, Evidence assemblySecurity, Assembly locationHint, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean throwOnFileNotFound, Boolean forIntrospection) +43    System.Reflection.Assembly.InternalLoad(AssemblyNa  me assemblyRef, Evidence assemblySecurity, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean forIntrospection) +127    System.Reflection.Assembly.InternalLoad(String assemblyString, Evidence assemblySecurity, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean forIntrospection) +142    System.Reflection.Assembly.Load(String assemblyString) +28    System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAs  semblyHelper(String assemblyName, Boolean starDirective) +46  [ConfigurationErrorsException: Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.]    System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAs  semblyHelper(String assemblyName, Boolean starDirective) +613    System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAl  lAssembliesFromAppDomainBinDirectory() +203    System.Web.Configuration.CompilationSection.LoadAs  sembly(AssemblyInfo ai) +105    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GetReferencedA  ssemblies(CompilationSection compConfig) +178    System.Web.Compilation.BuildProvidersCompiler..cto  r(VirtualPath configPath, Boolean supportLocalization, String outputAssemblyName) +54    System.Web.Compilation.CodeDirectoryCompiler.GetCo  deDirectoryAssembly(VirtualPath virtualDir, CodeDirectoryType dirType, String assemblyName, StringSet excludedSubdirectories, Boolean isDirectoryAllowed) +8812786    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CompileCodeDir  ectory(VirtualPath virtualDir, CodeDirectoryType dirType, String assemblyName, StringSet excludedSubdirectories) +128    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CompileCodeDir  ectories() +265    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.EnsureTopLevel  FilesCompiled() +320  [HttpException (0x80004005): Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.]    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.ReportTopLevel  CompilationException() +58    System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.EnsureTopLevel  FilesCompiled() +512    System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.Initialize(A  pplicationManager appManager, IApplicationHost appHost, IConfigMapPathFactory configMapPathFactory, HostingEnvironmentParameters hostingParameters) +729  [HttpException (0x80004005): Exception of type 'System.OutOfMemoryException' was thrown.]    System.Web.HttpRuntime.FirstRequestInit(HttpContex  t context) +8894095    System.Web.HttpRuntime.EnsureFirstRequestInit(Http  Context context) +85    System.Web.HttpRuntime.ProcessRequestInternal(Http  WorkerRequest wr) +259

----------


## sarseporde67

این لینک یه فایل 3k بهم میده.
دمت گرم اگه زاسم ایمیل کنی.
یه دنیا ممنونت میشم.خیلی بهش نیاز دارم.

----------


## siahpoosha

با سلام خدمت برادر گرامی آقای سخس دل لطفا در حل ایرادات برنامه به ما کمک کنید.

-مثلا با ورود مدیر به صفحه مثلا "درباره آموزشگاه" و سپس خروج از حالت کاربری مدیر و ورود مجدد به کاربری مدیر آخرین صفحه ای که در دفعه قبل باز شده بود مجدد در ورود جدید ظاهر می شه

- گرافیک سایت و محل دکمه ها بهم میریزه..

----------


## siahpoosha

ممکنه بفرمایید چه طور میشه مشکلات زیر را حل کرد
 1-مشکل آینه که هر کاربری کا لاگین می کنه آخرین صفحه ای را که  در آخرین  لاگین کردنش باز کرده بود را می بینه...دلیلش چیه؟؟؟

2- مسله بهم ریخته گی لوگو و کل گرافیک صفحه را بهتر کرد

3- بعضی از صفحات مانند صفحه عضویت ..اگر وارد این صفحه بشید تا زمانی که عضو نشید امکان بازگشت به شما نمی ده دلیل چی می تونه باشه


ممنون

----------


## nAVA470

ممنون از لطفتون خیلی پروژه عالی هست .
من وقتی میخواهم دیتابیس رو atach کنم خطا میده ؟ورژن sql server شما چند است؟

----------


## vbnovin

* 					نقل قول: دانلود کنید :::: سورس یه برنامه کامل با 40 فرم 				*

 							تو رو خدا کمک کنید  هر کاری می کنم تا اجرا بشه این ارور رو می ده  همش ... در صورتی که  همه دی ال ال  را  از رفرنس  اضاه کردم   

*Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one  of  its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from   HRESULT: 0x800703E6)*


و  این ارور :  

Warning    1    C:\Users\romana\Downloads\Compressed\web_Institute   \pg_Login.aspx: ASP.NET runtime error: Could not load file or assembly  'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory  location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)     C:\Users\romana\Downloads\Compressed\web_Institute  \pg_Login.aspx    1     1    C:\...\web_Institute\

----------


## elimiz

طريقه نصب و راه اندازي سيستم رو اگر ميشه توضيح بدين

----------


## ramin149

سلام من پروژه شما را روی هاستم آپلود کردم اما خطا زیر را نمایش می دهد 

<section name="scriptResourceHandler" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingScriptReso  urceHandlerSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35" requirePermission="false" allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>

مشکل از کجاست 
.net Freamwork هاستم روی ورژن 4 تنظیم شده .
ایا مشکل از آن نیست ؟
این هم لینک هاستم که سایت آپلود شده 
http://isoogum.com/

----------


## Lich King

سلام خدمت دوستان

منم مشکل دوستمون رو دارم وقت اجرا پیغام ضمیمه شده میاد باید چیکار کنم تا درست بشه . اگه کسی بلده لطفا چواب بده

----------


## Lich King

راستی لطفا لینک دانلود فروم هم بذارید قبلی خراب بود

مرسی

----------


## Leyla2011

با vs2010 نوشتین؟

----------


## Lich King

یعنی یه مرد نیست جواب سوالای مارو بده ):

----------


## Lich King

کسی که جواب مارو نداد خودم پیدا کردم. کسانی که مشکل من رو داشتن کافیه فایل UserLocation.dll رو پاک کنن همین

----------


## Fahime_FM

از شما به خاطر قرار دادن این برنامه ممنون اما وقتی من اون رو اجرا میکنم این خطا رو میده
	Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6	
چه کار باید کنم؟

----------


## no0rin_66

چرا نمیشه دانلودش کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## alireza2220

فایل دانلود خرابه 
لطفا رسیدگی کنید

----------


## hamid mabhoot

سلام دوست عزیز از این لینکی که گذاشتید پروژتون دانلود نمیشه تورو خدا یه جایی بزارید که بشه دانلود کرد .

----------


## nadia2174

سلام. میشه لینک و تو جای دیگه ای بزارید. این لینک expire شده..

----------


## hr_3303

لینک دانلود خرابه،لطفا لینک دانلود را اصلاح کنید.
متشکرم

----------


## netwonss

لینک این برنامه خراب است لطفا لینک سالم آن را قرار دهید

----------


## majesticsoft

ممنون از لطفت
ولی لینک دانلودش مشکل داره ها

----------


## yones.kz

برادر اینکه سایتش انگار فایلشو نداره
اگه میشه جای دیگه آپلودش کن
ممنون

----------


## ali helali

یعنی تو تالار asp.net کسی پیدا نمیشه که این پروژه رو داشته باشه و از جون مایه بزاره و فایل هاشو اینجا بزاره ما هم دانلود کنیم؟

----------


## hr_3303

از مدیران تالار خواهشمندم ،لینک دانلود را اصلاح کنند.

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام
بفرمایید دوستان

از اینجا دانلود کنید

----------


## hr_3303

ممنون از دوست خوبم که زحمت لینک دانلود رو کشیدند.
من دانلود کردم ولی زمان اجرا به من این پیغام رو میده.ممنون میشم یکی از دوستان راهنمایی کنند.

 
_Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)_

----------


## hr_3303

> ممنون از دوست خوبم که زحمت لینک دانلود رو کشیدند.
> من دانلود کردم ولی زمان اجرا به من این پیغام رو میده.ممنون میشم یکی از دوستان راهنمایی کنند.
> 
>  
> _Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)_


جواب سئوالم توی تاپیک های قبلی بود.
با تشکر از یکی دوستان.
جواب سئوالم این بود،قابل توجه بقیه دوستانم.
کسانی که مشکل من رو داشتن کافیه فایل UserLocation.dll رو پاک کنن همین

----------


## hamid mabhoot

وای!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!چرا کسی رسیدگی نمیکنه بابا من نمیتونم دانلودش کنم واز طرفی هم خیلی خیلی فوری لازمش دارم تورو خدا کمک کنیدددددددددددد.

----------


## hamid mabhoot

خیلی خیلی ممنون خدا خیرت بده

----------


## irana8

دوستان ممکنه بگید اینو چجوری باید اجراش کرد؟من تا حالا وب کار نکردم.ممنون

----------


## amirreyhaneh

با سلام
من نمي تونم دانلود كنم وپيغام File Not Found مياد
لطفا كمك كنيد :گریه:

----------


## amirreyhaneh

با سلامم واحترام
من مي خوام دانلود كنم خطاي File Not Found ميده.ممنون ميشم كمك كنيد.
با تشكر

----------


## majesticsoft

لینک دانلودش درسته؟؟؟
درست نیستا!!!!

----------


## vbnovin

با سلام و تشکر خواهشا ، لینک جدیدی برای این سورس بگذارید تا امثال منهم که جدیدا متوجه این لطف جنابعالی شده اند هم  دانلود کنن  ممنون دوستان دست برسانید خواهشا   منهم احتیاج دارم که ببینم

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام دوستان
بنده دقیقا در صفحه قبلی لینک رو دوباره گذاشتم

----------


## mahian90

سلام به همه. لینک دانلود خرابه میشه یه بار دیگه آپلود کنید

----------


## mahian90

میتونید برای آپلود از سایت  upit.cc استفاده کنید

----------


## Ali0Boy

دوستان کسی نیست که این پروژه رو هم برای ما اینجا بزاره برای دانلود !!!
لینک دانلود خراب است.

----------


## parsiansoft

سلام 
مهندسین عزیز لطفاً کمی دقت کنید ، دوستمون تو صفحه قبل لینک رو گذاشته ، 
اینم لینک دانلود http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down..._Institute.rar

----------


## bluesky63

سلام
با تشکر از شما ولی من خواستم دانلود کنم لینکش خرابه می گه Expire شده.

----------


## ja.softeng

بله لینکش خرابه

----------


## orca13

اگه امکانش هست، لینک رو به روز کنید!
ممنون

----------


## setareh2013

لینک که تو صفحه ی قبلی هست . 
ایناهاش :http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down..._Institute.rar 
!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karimkpg

> لینک که تو صفحه ی قبلی هست . 
> ایناهاش :http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down..._Institute.rar 
> !!!!!!!!!


 لینک درست
http://naserfeb8646.persiangig.com/d..._Institute.rar

----------


## setareh2013

> لینک درست
> http://naserfeb8646.persiangig.com/d..._Institute.rar


لینکی رو که من نشون دادم هم درست هستش.

----------


## karimkpg

> لینکی رو که من نشون دادم هم درست هستش.


صفحه مورد نظر پیدا نشد

----------


## mahdi_barani68

از شما دوست عزیزی که پروژه تون را برای عموم قرار میدین ممنونم، (یه سایت دیدم که این پروژه رو برای فروش گذاشته واقعاً که خجالت آوره )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  یکی زحمت میکشه پولشو یکی دیگه میگیره !!!!

----------


## ahmad-hp

ایول دمت گرم
فکر کنم برای من که تازه کارم خوبه

----------


## pooria2c

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام برنامه ای رو که تقریباً دوماه روش کار کردم (البته پارسال) رو بذارم برای دوستانی که تازه شروع میکنن. این اولین برنامه جدی من بود که با ASP.NET نوشتم و صد در صد خالی از اشکال نیست ، از اونجایی که برای فروش نوشته بودمش به جزئیات توجه زیادی کردم ، امکاناتش ایناست (امکاناتی رو که برای بازاریابیش نوشتم رو کپی پیست میکنم  تا دوباره کاری نشه) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امکان تعریف کاربران با نقش های متفاوت ( مدیر ، کارمند ، مدرس ، دانشجو ، کاربر سایت )
> 
> 
> ...








آقا از بابت زحمتی که کشیدید واقعاً سپاسگذارم ولی این لنیکش خرابه فکر کنم تاریخ انقضای لینک گذشته اگه میشه لینکش و درست کنید ممنون میشم 
با تشکر

----------


## vbnovin

سلام تشکر ولی بخدا لینکش خرابه باز نشدش احتیاج دارم محبت بفرمایید دوباره بذارید یا حداقل برام ایمیل کنیدhamedromana@yahoo.com 
اینم پیغام خرابیش
 


*File Not Found*

 The file you were looking for could not be found, sorry for any inconvenience.

----------


## alittm

سلام 
چرا من نمی توانم دانلودش کنم؟
خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید

----------


## mohsen22

سلام. دیتابیسش رو من یا اس کیو ال2008 باز کردم کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چگونه تبدیل کنم به اس کی ال 2008تا مشکل عدم سازگاری با استدیو 2010 یا 2012  حل بشه؟
مرسی

----------


## exe123

سلام لینک سایت حذف شده است 
بی زحمت اصلاح کنید

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> شما هم با نظراتون خیلی لطف میکنین (حال میدین) 
> گفتم اولین پروژم بود ایشالا پروژه های بعدیم رو هم به مرور اینجا میذارم که این اشکالا رو ندارن.
> چون من خودم هرچی یاد گرفتم از همین بچه های سایت بوده.
> ایشالا پروژه بعدی که میذارم یه پروژه تلفن گویای توپه چون هرچی تو این سایت در این مورد بحث شده ناقص به پایان رسیده.
> دلیل بعدی این اشکالات کوچولو  اینه که خیلی با عجله نوشتم و میخواستم همه امکاناتو هم داشته باشه، خودم عمده ترین مشکلاتشو اینا میدونم :
> 
> 
> عدم استفاده از Stored procedure ها.
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت کار قشنگتون اگر امکانش هست مجدد آپلود کنید فایل قبلی پاک شده از سرور

با تشکر

----------


## quantomquery

سلام

یکی از دوستانی که دانلود کرده هم بذاره 

خیلی ممنون میشیم

----------


## naser_feb8646

> سلام لینک سایت حذف شده است 
> بی زحمت اصلاح کنید





> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت کار قشنگتون اگر امکانش هست مجدد آپلود کنید فایل قبلی پاک شده از سرور
> 
> با تشکر





> سلام
> 
> یکی از دوستانی که دانلود کرده هم بذاره 
> 
> خیلی ممنون میشیم


سلام
دوستان بفرمایید

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1529232

----------


## msadeqbabaei

سلام دوستان میخواستم برنامه رو دانلود کنم ولی لینک ها همش خراب بود اگه میشه لینک جدید بذارید

----------


## vbnovin

!
سلام  دانلود کردم ... ولی بخدا حتی بعد از اضافه کردن رفرنسهای  دی ال ال هاش  تک تک .. بازم این  خطا می یادش .. لطفا برامون کنترل کنید  برای اسمبلی این دی ال ال خطا داره ، حتی من بازم اینو UserLocation   اضافه کردم از Refrenc  نمی دنم چرا بازم مشکل داره؟؟ 

Error	1	Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)	

آیا بایستی از طریق دیگه ای اقدام کنم .. در ضمن  هم ویژال 2010 نصب دارم و هم نسخه 2012 و تچربه جندتا پروژه رو هم تا حدودی استاد گرامی تو برنامه نویسی دارم .(سایت آموزش پرورش گیلان نقل و انتقالات http://www.giledu.ir/transfer/ . و مثلا  http://arianadaroo.co/ َ) البته اینو گفتم که فکر نکونید که یکراست اومدم اینجا یک خطا دیدم بی خیالش شدم .سئوال پرسیدم . نه    پس راه حلش رو بهم بگین  ممنون  از لطفتون  البته اینم آدرس ایمیلم hamedromana@yahoo.comهستش اگر شدهم نسخه درستش را هم ایمیل کنید ..

----------


## vbnovin

> سلام
> دوستان بفرمایید
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1529232


اول تشکر از زحمتتون

سلام دانلود کردم ... ولی بخدا حتی بعد از اضافه کردن رفرنسهای دی ال ال هاش تک تک .. بازم این خطا می یادش .. لطفا برامون کنترل کنید برای اسمبلی این دی ال ال خطا داره ، حتی من بازم اینو UserLocation اضافه کردم از Refrenc نمی دنم چرا بازم مشکل داره؟؟ 

Error	1	Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)	

آیا بایستی از طریق دیگه ای اقدام کنم .. در ضمن هم ویژال 2010 نصب دارم و هم نسخه 2012 و تچربه جندتا پروژه رو هم تا حدودی استاد گرامی تو برنامه نویسی دارم .(سایت آموزش پرورش گیلان نقل و انتقالات http://www.giledu.ir/transfer/ . و مثلا http://arianadaroo.co/ َ) البته اینو گفتم که فکر نکونید که یکراست اومدم اینجا یک خطا دیدم بی خیالش شدم .سئوال پرسیدم . نه پس راه حلش رو بهم بگین ممنون از لطفتون البته اینم آدرس ایمیلم hamedromana@yahoo.comهستش اگر شدهم نسخه درستش را هم ایمیل کنید .

----------


## david2020

سلام 
لینک دانلود پروژه اکسپایر شده

----------


## akbarg64

سلام.این لینک دانلودش

----------


## jafar01

ادرس  جاب نمیده  ؟

----------


## vbnovin

> سلام.این لینک دانلودش



مرسی از زحمتتون ولی مشکل من فقط دانلود نبود  در تایپیک زیر خدمتتان عرض کردم  .. با مشکلاتی به جهت اجرای سورس روبرو شدم  لطفا بخوانید و جواب دهید  
بعد از اضافه کردن رفرنسهای دی ال ال هاش تک تک .. بازم این خطا می یادش .. لطفا برامون کنترل کنید برای اسمبلی این دی ال ال خطا داره ، حتی من بازم اینو UserLocation اضافه کردم از Refrenc نمی دنم چرا بازم مشکل داره؟؟ 

Error	1	Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)	

با تشکر

----------


## fmohammadali

سلام
مرسی از پروژتون که در اختیارمون گذاشتید.
میشه صفحه آزمون رو در اختیارمون بذارید
به سورسش احتیاج دارم
ممنون

----------


## fmohammadali

ببخشید منظورم اینه گزینه شرکت در آموزن نداره یا چجوری باید در آزمون شرکت کنیم؟
سورسشو میخوام

----------


## phonixone2

آقا دانلود نمیشه

----------


## rezaHosseinnia

آقا من نمی تونم دانلود کنم!!!

----------


## vbnovin

علت این خطاها چیست ؟

اول تشکر از زحمتتون

سلام دانلود کردم ... ولی حتی بعد از اضافه کردن رفرنسهای دی ال ال  هاش تک تک .. بازم این خطا می یادش .. لطفا برامون کنترل کنید برای (اسمبلی  این دی ال ال )خطا داره ، حتی من بازم اینو UserLocation اضافه کردم از  Refrenc نمی دنم چرا بازم مشکل داره؟؟ 

Error	1	Could not load file or assembly 'UserLocation.DLL' or one of its  dependencies. Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from  HRESULT: 0x800703E6)

----------


## ahmad.salimi

سلام عزیز
دستت درد نکنه از اینکه سورس پروژه رو به اشتراک گذاشتی ولی من نتونستم دانلود کنم خطای زیر رو میده
File Not Found

The file you were looking for could not be found, sorry for any inconvenience.

----------


## Constantine

سلام دوست عزيز. من چندين بار امتحان كردم واس دانلو اما متاسفانه مينويسه كه فايل ژيدا نشد! ميشه يه بررسي  بكني . ممنون ميشم. واقعا نياز به اين برنامه اي كه شما لطف كرديد و در اختيار قرار داديد، دارم. مرسي

----------


## monire.6767

سلام موقعی که من میخوام دانلود کنم  این صفحه میادUntitled-1.png

----------


## forestasphalt

> سلام موقعی که من میخوام دانلود کنم  این صفحه میادUntitled-1.png


یعنی فایل از سرور پاک شده!
تنها راهشم اینه که یه بار دیگه فایل رو آپلود کنه! :لبخند:

----------


## Beginner67

> سلام.این لینک دانلودش


لینک دانلود سالمه!
دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## hannaneh575

با سلام 
لینک دانلود حذف شده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :گریه: 
میشه دوباره بگذارید یا برام میل بزنید؟؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی نیاز دازم بهش 

longest_nightof_winter@yahoo.com

ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## hannaneh575

از لینکی که در بالا گفته شد گرفتمش
خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------


## مَه سما

> سلام دوستان
> امروز میخوام برنامه ای رو که تقریباً دوماه روش کار کردم (البته پارسال) رو بذارم برای دوستانی که تازه شروع میکنن. این اولین برنامه جدی من بود که با ASP.NET نوشتم و صد در صد خالی از اشکال نیست ، از اونجایی که برای فروش نوشته بودمش به جزئیات توجه زیادی کردم ، امکاناتش ایناست (امکاناتی رو که برای بازاریابیش نوشتم رو کپی پیست میکنم  تا دوباره کاری نشه) :
> 
> 
> 
> امکان تعریف کاربران با نقش های متفاوت ( مدیر ، کارمند ، مدرس ، دانشجو ، کاربر سایت )
> 
> محیطی اختصاصی با سطوح دسترسی مشخص برای کاربران با نقش های مختلف.
> 
> ...


 
سلام.
میشه لطفا این برنامه رو دوباره آپش کنید تا دانلودش کنم.
خیلی بهش نیاز دارم.

----------


## aliblk10

دوستان پست های بالارو بخونید چند تا از کاربران دوباره گذاشتن لینک این برنامه رو

من مجدد میذارم براتون

لینک دانلود این برنامه از persiangig

----------


## مَه سما

> دوستان پست های بالارو بخونید چند تا از کاربران دوباره گذاشتن لینک این برنامه رو
> 
> من مجدد میذارم براتون
> 
> لینک دانلود این برنامه از persiangig



ممنون.
ولی لینکش کلاً خرابه و پیغام زیر رو میده.
اگه کسی این برنامه رو داره لطفا برام ایمیلش کنه: 
p.ebadi40@yahoo.com
با تشکر.

Untitled.png

----------


## aliblk10

> ممنون.
> ولی لینکش کلاً خرابه و پیغام زیر رو میده.
> اگه کسی این برنامه رو داره لطفا برام ایمیلش کنه: 
> p.ebadi40@yahoo.com
> با تشکر.
> 
> Untitled.png


چجوری میگی خرابه؟؟
من الان روش کلیک کردم مجددا وارد صفحه دانلود شد.
اینم عکسش:
Untitled.jpg

----------


## مَه سما

سلام. 
این صفحه باز میشه ولی وقتی روی دکمه ی دانلود کلیک میکنی دانلود انجام نمی شه و پیغامی رو که گذاشتم رو نشون می ده و میگه صفحه ی مورد نظر پیدا نشد.
دوستان لطفا هر کی پروژه رو داره برام ایمیلش کنه، خیلی لازمش دارم.
با تشکر.

p.ebadi40@yahoo.com

----------


## abbas5436

با سلام لینک دانلود خرابه و کار نمیکنه اگه ممکنه ایمیل کنید به ایمیل avapardaz@gmail.com

----------


## مَه سما

دوستان کسی نیست که این پروژه رو دانلود کرده باشه؟
خیلی بهش نیاز دارم، لطفا یکی برام ایمیلش کنه.

p.ebadi40@yahoo.com

----------


## aspismylove

> با سلام لینک دانلود خرابه و کار نمیکنه اگه ممکنه ایمیل کنید به ایمیل avapardaz@gmail.com


ایمیل شد ...

----------


## aspismylove

> دوستان کسی نیست که این پروژه رو دانلود کرده باشه؟
> خیلی بهش نیاز دارم، لطفا یکی برام ایمیلش کنه.
> 
> p.ebadi40@yahoo.com


 ایمیل شد...

----------


## aspismylove

دوستان من برنامه رو توی ایمیلم دارم  اگه کسی خاست ایمیل بزنه تا براش ایمیل کنم ...

H.Moaiery@HotMail.Com

----------


## aspismylove

سلام مجدد

قابل توجه همه دوستان :

این سورس رو روی سرور خودم آپ کردم و *همیشه هم هستش* دیگه خیالتون راحت  :چشمک:   :لبخند: 

لینک دانلود :  http://www.hamo.ir/Source_Programming/web_Institute.rar


موفق باشید
 :قلب:

----------


## zelzelehboy

سلام دوستان
چرا این برنامه جایی برای عوض کردن رمز عبور نداره و چرا تالار گفتگو کار می کنه ؟

----------


## night-wolf

من دانلود کردم این پروژه رو اما این اررور رو میده حتی ریفرنسها رو هم اضافه کردم به پروژم اما باز اررور میده!!!

----------


## sg.programmer

این خطا برای چی صادر میشه؟؟؟؟

*Server Error in '/' Application.*

*Invalid access to memory location. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800703E6)*

----------


## shabgardetanha

سلام من الان تاپیک رو دیدم میشه اگه کسی لینک دانلود پست اول (فایل اموزشگاه) رو داره بده یا اگه دانلود کرده آپ کنه من هر کاری کردم دانلود نميشه خطای 404 میده
مرسی
خیلی لازم دارم..

----------


## mahtamoghadam

چرا من نمی تونم دانلودش کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## sg.programmer

لینک دانلود

و 

 naserfeb8646.persiangig.com/document/web_Institute.rar/download?b099


ا

----------


## asemaneiran

سلام
لینک اعلام شده جواب نميده ميشه لطف کنید یا جا آپ کنید
ممنون

----------


## sg.programmer

http://naserfeb8646.persiangig.com/d...stitute.rar/dl

----------


## sg.programmer

دوستان پیام خصوصی دادن که نتونستن دانلود کنن و دوباره آپلود کردم

http://s3.picofile.com/file/82280980...itute.rar.html

----------

